# Which is faster - PCMCIA Data Card or USB Modem or Cellphone



## zatang (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi, if the choice of the internet connection has to be made between these 3 types of wireless connections, which is the faster connection, independent of the service provider 

1. PCMCIA Data Card 

2. USB Modem (as provided by Reliance/Tata) 

3. Cellphone connected through a USB data cable with EDGE


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 6, 2008)

EDGE Phone over USB, provided you get EDGE speeds!
PCMCIA EDGE data cards are also available AFAIK.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 6, 2008)

USB modem and PCMCIA card must provide the same speed as they use the same network. As per my experience, you get better speed on CDMA network than that on EDGE


----------



## latino_ansari (Jun 6, 2008)

I have used both a USB modem(Reliance CDMA) as well as airtel gprs on ma cell phone.... As my experience goes the whole speed thing depends on the signal strength in ur area..... But CDMA usb modem will give u good speeds if signal strength is high....


----------

